# Audi Leather - What's the difference ?



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right section, mods please move if not.

I am getting a new Audi and originally ordered with leather Audi call 'Fine Nappa Leather'. The dealer has now phoned to say the option I have selected would delay the car by a couple of months so I have the option of an alternative called Valcona Leather. 

Anyone know the difference - quality or just marketing ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Is there a difference in the price of the 2 leather options?

Alan W


----------



## weekenddetailer (Aug 17, 2010)

I believe valcona is about £400 more expensive. The sales guy should be able to give you the tech specs though.


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Valcona is noticeably softer


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

From what I found using Google the 'Valcona' leather is an Audi 'Exclusive' leather. It would appear it has a smoother finish than 'Fine Nappa' and there was mention of some wear issues with it.

Alan W


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Valcona requires a bit more care to keep it looking good whilst fine nappa is a little more hardwearing ideal if you have kids however as you are on this forum then maintaing the leather won't be an issue as only those who take no care in their car have reason to complain. All Audi leather is sourced from bull hide as it is better quality. Sorry re brevity fromy smart phone.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Definitions*

These definitions are used by the leather industry to describe various leather finishes -

Aniline leather - is leather that has not received any coating, the pigmentation is added to provide an even colour and is completely transparent, so that the original grain surface can be seen completely unhindered

Semi-Aniline leather - is defined as leather which has been aniline dyed or stained, incorporating a small quantity of pigment (a thin clear sealant that provides a uniform colour and affords some protection) not so much as to conceal the natural characteristics of the hide.

Pigmented Leather - a leather whose surface has a finish containing pigment particles that render the finish completely opaque

Coated Leather - the surface coating applied to the leather substrate does not exceed one-third of the total thickness of the product, but is in excess of 150 µ (microns).

*Leather Finishes*

The most fundamental question to be answered before you clean or care for leather is to establish the type of leather used in the vehicle and / or finish applied as the methodologies are very specific for each type

There are two strata's to automotive leather upholstery; the actual hide and the surface finish. The hides used are generally bovine, which must be kept hydrated to maintain tensile strength, luxurious suppleness and prevent the hide from cracking and becoming dry. Natural leather has a water-based pigmentation applied to the hide to provide an even colour. There is no such thing as a cow with blue, red or burgundy skin.

Covered leather has a further layer of polyurethane applied to provide protection from wear when getting in and out of the vehicle
Always remember you are dealing with the finished coating on the leather and not with the leather hide itself

"Valcona" (Audi) "Boston", "Baseball" "Montana", (BMW), "Chaparral", "King Ranch" (Ford F-Series) despite their different names they are all Aniline leather, but from a marketing standpoint Montana sounds and has a higher price point than simple Aniline leather


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I would say yeah then, as long as he's paying


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, one of the comments on price and the fact that Valcona seems to be finer than Nappa lead me to look at the spec again.

It is actually Verano leather not Valcona as originally posted.  Sorry about that.

Any revised views ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Another car!!!!! 

Was up at your father in laws yesterday.


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Another car!!!!!
> 
> Was up at your father in laws yesterday.


Fraid so, another 2 actually - my good lady picks up an S3 in about 3 weeks and I have a Q7 on order.

On holiday at the moment, although Tracy spoke to her Dad yesterday and he was very pleased with the job you have done.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Good good, did he mention what happened??


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have the Milano leather in my S-Line the Valcona leather was a £300 upgrade....couldnt see the point myself....its a finer grain but I actually like the coarser look to the leather.

The Audi exclusive leather trim, Valcona leather (package 1) is £3,300.00 and all this does is give you the choice of colours!!


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Good good, did he mention what happened??


No mention of anything. Care to enlighten me ? Pm if you are embarassed


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

no no, we all wanna hear now!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha some fool shall we say reversed into the van and drove off!!!


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

The more expensive leathers are usually because they are more of a semi-aniline or aniline type leather and consequently require a higher grade skin/hide input because there is less finish used to cover the scars/defects.

As for softness, well yes there will be a perceived effect of it being softer due to less finish on the surface, and so it will retain a better flexibility, but..... also it will give a different feel perception to the touch by your hand.

In truth 400 quid is pretty pricey upgrade, and it'll probably require more frequent cleaning.

Cheers,

Darryl


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> haha some fool shall we say reversed into the van and drove off!!!


Sorry to hear that, did you get a reg number ? much damage ?


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd tell the dealer if they can do it for the same price it's not a problem, if they want more then I'll go elsewhere.


----------

